# Too big too fast?



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm concerned. Yogi is 7 months now and weighed in at 75 pounds today. He's very tall also. He was on Wellness Core Large Breed - stopped puppy on puppy formula at five months - and he's huge. I feel like he's too big. Lol. His dad weighs 70 and Mom is 65... Is there any way to tell how much bigger he's going to get?!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I forgot to ask my question. What dog food would be best? He was just switched to lamb and that was too rich so now we're slowly transitioning him to Merrick... Is that food high quality?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

dogfoodadvisor shows Merrick as a 5 star food for almost every variety. I use the merrick grain free duck and sweet potato as a treat for my puppy. She loves it, but that is my only experience with it. I don't use it as her kibble because the calcium level is too high according to what I've read-again this is one of the grain free ALS varieties.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I believe you are using a good food and may just be seeing genetic click in. Even within a litter we can have big pups and small pups... unless he's actually FAT. But if you've got him lean and fit you just may have a larger pup from the litter in the end.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

He's definitely not fat. Very lean. I'll try to get an above picture.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pictures will help us, get an above shot and a side shot please.


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

Actually had our boy at the vet yesterday. He is 7 months and weighs 67 lbs. I asked this same question to our vet. He is very lean too and we feed him Orijen LBP. She said he looks great and is developing nicely, he's just a big boy. She said as long as he stays lean and athletic, keep doing what we are doing.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

These were the best I could get today. What do you think now that you can kind of see his dimensions?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Pardon the mess. Haha

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

He looks fine, don't worry too much about his weight, it will probably slow down as he fills out, definately looks like he will be a beauty! Enjoy him! Bob


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Good looking boy you have there, 75 pounds for a 7mo GSD male is heavy, however looking at the photos, he looks great, not fat, has a trim waist, so I would monitor him with his food and always make sure he has a waist and can feel the ribs.

Definitely take him off the puppy version of your chosen food.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I switched him to adult food at 5 months because he weighed in at 60 lbs. So I guess it's just genetics?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

K9POPPY said:


> He looks fine, don't worry too much about his weight, it will probably slow down as he fills out, definately looks like he will be a beauty! Enjoy him! Bob


Thank you! I very much am enjoying his company. I was hoping he'd be around his dads size but I guess not. Haha! Oh well. He's a big beautiful boy and I am happy he's healthy. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

ChetsDad said:


> Actually had our boy at the vet yesterday. He is 7 months and weighs 67 lbs. I asked this same question to our vet. He is very lean too and we feed him Orijen LBP. She said he looks great and is developing nicely, he's just a big boy. She said as long as he stays lean and athletic, keep doing what we are doing.


Chets Dad - I think athletic is the key to a good healthy dog. Great job with your big boy! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He looks good, not fat, but I would still watch his food intake, keep him nice and lean, you want to be able to slightly feel his ribs. 

I can't recall how large my male was at 7 months but he stays between 85-90 pounds at 5 years old and he is over the standard height wise at 28.5 inches tall, he isn't muscular though, if he were I would think he'd be about 95 pounds.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Gotcha. Yeah, I can still feel his ribs. You can see them when he runs too. He's built like a tank. I will keep an eye on his food intake though. Thank you!

*-*Summer*-*


----------

